
The Vaccine License – A Software License That Saves Lives - fortran77
https://vaccinelicense.com/
======
eindiran
This definitely does not abide by the requirements of an open source
license[0], particularly the discrimination against persons/groups clause.
AFAIK, no license that mentions not using the code for "evil" has ever been
accepted by the OSI.

Don't get me wrong, I'm all for vaccinations, but there are definitely
interactions with religions that don't permit vaccination (e.g. [1]) that mean
this license is definitely discriminating against particular groups. I should
hope the OSI doesn't accept licenses like "the MIT license, but people who
practice Jainism and Zoroastrianism are disallowed from using it".

[0] [https://opensource.org/osd](https://opensource.org/osd)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christian_Science#Healing_prac...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christian_Science#Healing_practices)

~~~
cynix
> religions that don't permit vaccination

That shouldn’t be allowed in the first place. Imagine if I created a religion
that doesn’t permit paying taxes. Would the government really allow me to do
that?

~~~
eindiran
I am not commenting on whether that should be allowed or not: I am saying only
that (1) religions like this absolutely do exist, (2) this license obviously
discriminates against them, and (3) because of the wording of the OSD, this
license cannot meet the definition because of the interaction between (2) and
the discrimination against persons/groups clause. This is not a value
judgement on my part.

